# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] deploy to localmachine

## arkiboys

My .sln contains a silverlight 4 project, wcf project and obviously the web host Defaultpage.aspx

I can run the .sln and all works fine...

I would like to test it on my localmachine first by being able to browse to the address...
I have created a virtual directory. Under default web site I have created a virtual directory called mytestsite and it points to the web host folder.

Question:
When I trype something like the following address http://localhost/mysite/defaultpage.aspx 
Then it does not browse to it.
It says the website declined to show this webpage.

What do I need to do so that I can browse to the web address for my test app please?

Thanks

----------


## MattP

Deploy to local machine: http://forums.silverlight.net/forums/t/213849.aspx

----------

